
The $50 Wolfram Alpha iPhone App Is Now $2  - icey
http://gizmodo.com/5506939/the-50-wolfram-alpha-iphone-app-is-2-because-now-they-want-people-to-actually-buy-it
======
bdfh42
Sometimes I wish there was a button on HN labeled "Yawn" or "Goldfish" that I
could press when someone posts yet another link that just repeats a story that
has been posted n times before without any additional detail or analysis.

I am not looking for an option to vote the post down just to sort of register
my feelings.

Perhaps the addition of a "Goldfish" score would be a useful adjunct to many
posts - maybe it's just the date...

